# Solved: Ubuntu 10.10 Choppy graphics problem



## Braz (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Am running Ubuntu 10.10 and am experiencing choppy graphics but only when attempting to watch streaming TV. When I watch a movie .AVI file for example, all is OK even when using different media players. It's when I watch streaming TV within Internet browser's that the above problem occurs. I've tried this in Opera, Firefox, Chromium & Icecat but to no avail. When I watched streaming TV Channels using previous versions of Ubuntu I never had graphic problems?

Below is the output from *lspci -k*

*00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2
00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)
00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0862
Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
Kernel driver in use: pata_amd
Kernel modules: pata_amd
00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
Kernel modules: forcedeth
00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)
Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
Kernel driver in use: sata_nv
Kernel modules: sata_nv
00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp
00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp
00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
Kernel driver in use: k8temp
Kernel modules: k8temp
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
Kernel driver in use: nvidia
Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb*

Under _System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings_ my NVIDIA driver version = 173.14.28

Hope the above helps and thanks in advance for your help & Happy New Year all!

Braz


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

What plugin are you using to view the streaming TV?

Also, nvidia has a newer driver release, but still non-free..
http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html


----------



## Braz (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for your reply TeDiouSish & your heads-up regarding the latest driver version as per your link. After installing the .run file from NVIDIA the driver did indeed update but unfortunately the problem remained. After drilling down to further investigate this annoyance, I can confirm all is solved. After looking at your question of what plug-in I was using it prompted me to check my preferences out. I use Opera browser & under "plug-in options" button, it listed *DivXa Web Player; IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin; iTunes Application Detector; QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6;Shockwave Flash; VLC Multimedia Plug-in; VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.32.0); Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem).* But the option that solved this problem for me in Opera was under _preferences>content>advanced _ I check-marked the option *"Enable plug-ins only on demand"*. After clicking OK I re-checked the streaming TV website a few times and all is well! *The 2nd fix* I found was to install the extremely light weight browser Midori. (Website: http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html) In the Terminal enter the following to install: *sudo apt-get install midori*. My thinking was that after successfully fixing my problem with the Opera preferences; the problem must be due to the heavy nature of the popular browsers that most of us use and their loaded features that enable us to do many activities etc. Midori for me will be only used as an emergency browser for watching streaming Internet TV as it worked flawlessly! Hope this helps others too.

Braz


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

Braz said:


> Thanks for your reply TeDiouSish & your heads-up regarding the latest driver version as per your link. After installing the .run file from NVIDIA the driver did indeed update but unfortunately the problem remained. After drilling down to further investigate this annoyance, I can confirm all is solved. After looking at your question of what plug-in I was using it prompted me to check my preferences out. I use Opera browser & under "plug-in options" button, it listed *DivXa Web Player; IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin; iTunes Application Detector; QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6;Shockwave Flash; VLC Multimedia Plug-in; VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.32.0); Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem).* But the option that solved this problem for me in Opera was under _preferences>content>advanced _ I check-marked the option *"Enable plug-ins only on demand"*. After clicking OK I re-checked the streaming TV website a few times and all is well! *The 2nd fix* I found was to install the extremely light weight browser Midori. (Website: http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html) In the Terminal enter the following to install: *sudo apt-get install midori*. My thinking was that after successfully fixing my problem with the Opera preferences; the problem must be due to the heavy nature of the popular browsers that most of us use and their loaded features that enable us to do many activities etc. Midori for me will be only used as an emergency browser for watching streaming Internet TV as it worked flawlessly! Hope this helps others too.
> 
> Braz


My pleasure, glad it's working.

Out of curiosity, what version of flash do you have?


----------



## Braz (Nov 2, 2006)

Flash version is currently 10.1 r102

Braz


----------

